# HELP !!!  Canon 60D brain dead - only battery icon blinking



## digiteye

Please help me. After a shooting session I offed the camera, took out the SD card and battery for charging, then inserted another battery. Instead of the camera powering up and running, *an empty battery icon in the bottom right corner of the top LCD is blinking otherwise my camera is dead.*

I have browsed the net for solution, some advised on placing the cam into freezer, etc. I didint freeze the cam anyways. Then one guy suggested that the cam has to be left alone for a week without battery and lens, this would drain out the electric from the capacitor that in this model is responsible for date and time power supply, then the camera will be functioning again. 

I does not. 

In the meantime (by reading various sites) I realized this problem occurs to many users, could be a design  flaw or such. I contacted Canon service center (I stay in Asia now) in Malaysia and Singapore - they want the body there and I worry they going to replace something major inside and rip me off big time for something that could be reset if one knows how to do.
I had an Error 70 with my 5DMkII, found a fix in the net that worked - the service center wanted my cam there also but I refused. I guess there will be a solution for this one also.

*Please those 60D users who had the same issue, post here their experience, how the SAME problem occurred and what was the fix.*

Pls refrain from posting other issues or solution for those...I really need to get this fixed.

One more thing: I have a gut feeling that this issue is related to Canon's original batteries, I use those and the two erros occurred same time after I inserted one of my batteries which charges fine and otherwise I cant see any problem with it. But I know Canon placed some firmware in them to avoid their cameras working with generic batteries... I think that firmware screwed up my cameras (and now I may need 2 main boards to pay for - as thats what Canon going to replace in such cases even if not necessary - according to some users online)


*Thanks a bunch!!*


----------



## KmH

Have you checked to make sure your battery charger is working properly, and that your batteries are actually charging?


----------



## digiteye

KmH said:


> Have you checked to make sure your battery charger is working properly, and that your batteries are actually charging?



yes I use same batteries for my 5DMkII too. It could be something about the battery as the 5D also started malfunctioning with error code 70. 
I cant believe 2 cameras go wrong around same time - but the 5D was not used on that day. 

So the batteries are charged but maybe somehow damaged / "confused" the cameras. Hope not too much...

However I have seen many times the same problem reported by 60d users, so it could be something else.


----------



## o hey tyler

digiteye said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you checked to make sure your battery charger is working properly, and that your batteries are actually charging?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes I use same batteries for my 5DMkII too. It could be something about the battery as the 5D also started malfunctioning with error code 70.
> I cant believe 2 cameras go wrong around same time - but the 5D was not used on that day.
> 
> So the batteries are charged but maybe somehow damaged / "confused" the cameras. Hope not too much...
> 
> However I have seen many times the same problem reported by 60d users, so it could be something else.
Click to expand...


Are they Canon branded batteries? Or 3rd Party vendor?


----------



## TCampbell

1)  Are they Canon batteries.

2)  Look inside the battery bay and inspect the contacts.  Make sure they're clean.  

The only battery in a 60D is the one you slide into the battery bay.  When you eject the battery for just a few minutes and try to power it up you'll drain down whatever possible remnant of power could have been stored in any capacitors.  Do NOT throw your camera into a freezer.  That'll only get it so cold that when you pull it out of the freezer it'll be a moisture condensation magnet and get water into the camera -- NOT what you want.


----------



## digiteye

Thank you for the replies. Like I said in the OP, the batteries are original Canon. They seem charging well, I use original Canon charger. 

I checked the contacts, not dirty, I even blew with air to make sure no moisture etc. No help.

I posted here for having advice from those who may have experienced the same issue. I dont want Canon to replace any board - which I have read they going to do if cameras display error messages, easy and profitable for them - as long as people pay. Plus if it is battery related - then their original batteries caused the problem.

I managed to fix my 5DMkII - using the method described here:
Canon EOS Cameras - Recovering from "Err 70" | Reikan Photography

I am looking for similar tweaking solution for the 60D, surely there is a way.

If Canon produces cameras that have hardware which dies just by popping in another (original) battery, then its time for them to wake up and rethink their designs. 
My 60D is one year old but seriously used only for a few times, sitting in the box. 

Maybe someone has an idea if I stress that the last shots were taken as burst. Something happened with the memory? But the task was executed well, the photos were on the card and I was able to switch off the camera after that, no error.


----------



## digiteye

TCampbell said:


> 1)  Are they Canon batteries.
> 
> 2)  Look inside the battery bay and inspect the contacts.  Make sure they're clean.
> 
> The only battery in a 60D is the one you slide into the battery bay.  When you eject the battery for just a few minutes and try to power it up you'll drain down whatever possible remnant of power could have been stored in any capacitors.  Do NOT throw your camera into a freezer.  That'll only get it so cold that when you pull it out of the freezer it'll be a moisture condensation magnet and get water into the camera -- NOT what you want.



In another forum I have found the same problem what I am facing, there the guy believed he caused the problem by "revitalizing" his battery and use again for a few more shots.
http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/1906854

His method was leaving the camera with no battery for a week to drain the capacitor - it worked for him. 
Not working for me...


----------



## andreigaiavets

Got absolutely same problem
top panel flashes indicating FULL 999 battery level 1cell


----------



## digiteye

andreigaiavets said:


> Got absolutely same problem
> top panel flashes indicating FULL 999 battery level 1cell



Then I have bad news for you. I sent the cam to Canon Singapore and they had to replace the main board  

Cost me 350 SGD.

The reason is still a mystery.


----------



## andreigaiavets

Anyway thank you, cause I was waiting for some answer more than month (with detached battery, chance for miracle 
in my case the reason was moisture, i was traveling by boat there was water all around, so i put camera (without case) in a plastic bag, there was also two bottles of cold water inside, it was sunny hot day so i got high moisture inside the bag . 
i couldn't imagine that its so easy to kill camera


----------



## Brmattos

I'm having this same issue with my 60d. Left it unused for a month, with the battery fully charged in (I know I shouldn't). When I took it out of its bag, it was already blinking the top panel, indicating 999 Full and battery level 1...

Left the camera without the battery for 1 week and it came back to life. I put it back in its bag and went somewhere to take pictures (only 30 minutes drive) and when I arrived, it was again blinking...

So, the solution is only at Canon's assistance? Nothing new?


----------



## tt500

I have exactly the same issue.  This is not fun.  Canon replaced the motherboard under warranty and now that 'repair warranty' is expired and the problem has returned!


----------



## Brmattos

Well, after the official Canon Assistance in my country (Brazil) tried to charge me 1200USD for a new 60D mainboard (just the part, service not included), I searched eBay and bought one, directly from Hong Kong for 95USD. The item was new, original and sealed in its anti static wrap. Watched some Russian video in Youtube about how to disassemble the 60D and got my camera back, up and running.


----------



## ricardopmax

Brmattos , por favor me indique a placa que vc comprou, e o video em russo, a minha cam apresentou o mesmo problema e nao vejo solucção pratica. alias como vc estou indignado, agradeço.​


----------



## Brmattos

Ricardo,

Here is the link to the Motherboard i bought:
Canon 60D Original Mainboard Repair Part | eBay

And the link to that russian video:





Abraço e Sorte!


----------



## philakapd

Camera body (EOS 60D) does not function properly. Intermittent power failure, unable to access software, unable to take photographs, unable to read SD card, unable to write to SD card. I replaced battery with another canon battery. I've changed lenses. I changed SD cards. I've tried many combinations and cannot get the camera to either turn on or take photos. No error codes. Only the battery indicator will display on the LCD screen. I've tried leaving the battery out for days hoping it would "reset". No luck. The camera has never been dropped and exposed to moisture. It has taken approximately 2,000 photos. Now, it doesn't operate at all. I've done a lot of research and I'm afraid the main board is broken. The camera is almost new and has not been used very much. 

I called Canon and was told to send it in for repair.  As of this moment, the camera IS working again.  I never know when it will work or not.  I'm afraid Canon cannot repair the camera body when it is working properly (such as now).  I was told the minimum cost will be $200.00 + shipping to look at the camera.  I was also told to just carry a backup camera so I can take photos when this camera fails.  I'm not a professional.  Just a Dad wanting to take some family pictures.  I'm not happy about this camera or Canon's advice.  The camera is BARELY out of the one year warranty.  I think I'm burying a Nikon soon.


----------



## JasonF

Brmattos

I'm in the process of replacing my mainboard for another reason, but I'm finding that my flip-out LCD won't close properly now when I screw the case back together.  Did you have the same problem?  It has to be something with the case, because with the back panel off, the lcd flips down just fine.



Brmattos said:


> Ricardo,
> 
> Here is the link to the Motherboard i bought:
> Canon 60D Original Mainboard Repair Part | eBay
> 
> Abraço e Sorte!


----------



## flyin-lowe

As a newbie reading this I have a question. If you are not going to be using your camera for a month or so are you supposed to take the batteries out? Is that what I understood.


----------



## Gavjenks

flyin-lowe said:


> As a newbie reading this I have a question. If you are not going to be using your camera for a month or so are you supposed to take the batteries out? Is that what I understood.


A month is pretty excessively short time to owrry about.  But yes, in general when in doubt you should take batteries out of ANYTHING you aren't using for (more like several) months.


----------



## Sicboi

Brmattos said:


> Ricardo,
> 
> Here is the link to the Motherboard i bought:
> Canon 60D Original Mainboard Repair Part | eBay
> 
> And the link to that russian video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abraço e Sorte!


Why are you referring to a motherboard like they come in cameras, and you cant buy those.


----------



## jericz00009

I have exactly the same  issue here,, the only difference is there are times that my canon 60d will turn on,, after turning it off suddenly turning it on again will not work...the empty battery icon continues blinking...any advice on how to fix this??..


----------



## Jonathan Mark Bohol

digiteye said:


> Please help me. After a shooting session I offed the camera, took out the SD card and battery for charging, then inserted another battery. Instead of the camera powering up and running, *an empty battery icon in the bottom right corner of the top LCD is blinking otherwise my camera is dead.*
> 
> I have browsed the net for solution, some advised on placing the cam into freezer, etc. I didint freeze the cam anyways. Then one guy suggested that the cam has to be left alone for a week without battery and lens, this would drain out the electric from the capacitor that in this model is responsible for date and time power supply, then the camera will be functioning again.
> 
> I does not.
> 
> In the meantime (by reading various sites) I realized this problem occurs to many users, could be a design  flaw or such. I contacted Canon service center (I stay in Asia now) in Malaysia and Singapore - they want the body there and I worry they going to replace something major inside and rip me off big time for something that could be reset if one knows how to do.
> I had an Error 70 with my 5DMkII, found a fix in the net that worked - the service center wanted my cam there also but I refused. I guess there will be a solution for this one also.
> 
> *Please those 60D users who had the same issue, post here their experience, how the SAME problem occurred and what was the fix.*
> 
> Pls refrain from posting other issues or solution for those...I really need to get this fixed.
> 
> One more thing: I have a gut feeling that this issue is related to Canon's original batteries, I use those and the two erros occurred same time after I inserted one of my batteries which charges fine and otherwise I cant see any problem with it. But I know Canon placed some firmware in them to avoid their cameras working with generic batteries... I think that firmware screwed up my cameras (and now I may need 2 main boards to pay for - as thats what Canon going to replace in such cases even if not necessary - according to some users online)
> 
> 
> *Thanks a bunch!!*



Same here, i bought my 60D 2011, it did battery flashing this year 2020, i have no permanent solution, but, what i did is taking off the battery and let the camera rest for a week and then fully charge the battery, i noticed that if you insert battery not fully charge, even 50%, it will flash. i did some experiment, i bought two batteries not original, and i tried it 100% charged and it works, and then i tried it again 50% charged, it does not. Hope this helps, it only works for me if the battery 100% charged.


----------



## marshm-3

I feel blessed. I have never had my LEICA M-3 unusable for even a second.


----------



## Bartigol

Guys I have just joined the battery blinking icon club. Did someone actually fixed the issue or should I start preparing to buy new equipment?


----------



## marshm-3

Brmattos said:


> Well, after the official Canon Assistance in my country (Brazil) tried to charge me 1200USD for a new 60D mainboard (just the part, service not included), I searched eBay and bought one, directly from Hong Kong for 95USD. The item was new, original and sealed in its anti static wrap. Watched some Russian video in Youtube about how to disassemble the 60D and got my camera back, up and running.


It's from HONG KONG I would not be certain that it is a genuine part. The CHINESE produce many bogus items and sell them as original. I hope it is not true in your instance


----------

